# Vintage Sears and Roebuck Spyder 500 - $100 (Huntsville)



## Red1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Interesting craigslist add here. Comments? I almost want to get it just for the handlebars.

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/bik/4891689605.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not my thing, but I'd pick it up.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 15, 2015)

The handlebars are similar to a Sears Screamer handlebars but are Not the same. These bikes usually run 250 and under in nice shape. They have a drum brake rear wheel to. A 10 speed model of this bike just sold on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-sears-...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19faf7a593


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm....Yeah, this one is pretty rough, Maybe $50?


----------

